# Watercooling questions !



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 22, 2012)

i have a question in ma mind that can we use the radiator of a corsair h100 or h70 for n watercooling loop for my computer by using my own pipes , water block for cpu and gpu !
and yes if not where can we get water cooling kits i will but a hd 7850 2 gb and a i5 2500k witha ASUS z77 v mobo !  and a gskill 8gb 1600mhz RAM
and a haf x or a storm tooper case ! like just like this ----------------


help me guyz !!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 25, 2012)

47 views no comments why pls suggestions!!!!!!!!ppl~~~~~


----------



## d3p (Oct 27, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> i have a question in ma mind that can we use the radiator of a corsair h100 or h70 for n watercooling loop for my computer by using my own pipes , water block for cpu and gpu !
> and yes if not where can we get water cooling kits i will but a hd 7850 2 gb and a i5 2500k witha ASUS z77 v mobo !  and a gskill 8gb 1600mhz RAM
> and a haf x or a storm tooper case ! like just like this ----------------View attachment 7367
> 
> help me guyz !!!!!!!!!



I have an answer to your problem & that is ; Why in the Entire World, you want to strip a radiator from H100 or H70 ???

Better to buy everything..Radiator, CPU Block, GPU Block, Pump, Reservoir, Pipes & Connecting Barbs...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 28, 2012)

well this is because of the availability of the components ! can u tell some places where i can find them no matter its a online store or a dealer or a retailer ant thing available in India pls help me !


----------



## d3p (Oct 29, 2012)

If you want to buy these items in India, then forget it.

If you want to buy from outside, then you can refer "EK" or Frozen CPU or Case King.de or Performance-pcs.com ; These stores ships international & much reliable, provided you need to have a International Credit/Debit Card or Paypal account. Also you need to write a letter to customs india for the clearance.

You can also burn you money by ordering the same items from mdpc [million dollar pc], who ships international including india & charges 50% higher than the above stores.

The most reliable option is buy them through "shopabroadonline.com" & pay in INR

Otherwise Corsair H100 or H80, H70, H50 is way to go. OFC not the modified ones, the stock ones.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

Does shopabroadonline.com ship straight to my home, without any hassles on my part like ay Indian online store?


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 10, 2012)

agreed to what D3P says...but you could look into the SVG tech HOC 40...thicker copper Rad over a much slimmer aluminium rad on the H100...and u get the *chance* of adding a GPU loop...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 10, 2012)

i can get the radiator but wat about othere components?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2012)

Try ppcs or MANY other sites like that. List of those type of site will go endless.. Import the items via any relative or any other international courier.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 11, 2012)

but the shipping cost like the double of the price of the product ! so any other alternative ppl!


----------

